# Inlineframes mit Frontpage 2003



## VLKN (19. November 2003)

Hallo Leute,

ich hab ein echt großes problem. Ich hab mir ne Seite  zusammen gebastellt mit Photoshop und dann in Frontpage umgesetzt. Ging alles gut und wunderbar.
Nun hab ich das problem, dass ich ohne Frames gearbeitet habe.
Mit Frontpage 2003 kann man ohne den Editor zu benutzten  Inlineframes einbauen.
Das lief auch alles ohne problem, doch nun kommts
Ich hab auf der index.html 5 Buttons. 
Nennen wir diese: Home, About, Downloads, News und Contact.
Die index.html ist die Startseite also die HOME. Nun möchte ich, wenn ich auf ABOUT klicke, das sich in dieser index.html, also HOME, an der stelle wo ich das Inlineframe gesetzt habe, dass sich dort der Text zu ABOUT öffnet.

Ich hoffe ihr kommt mit. Nun, und das alles über die 5 Buttons verteilt. Praktisch eine index.html und ie restlichen *.html dateien als Inlineframe in die index.html, also HOME einfügen. Bei jedem der 5 Buttons, also bei jedem klick, soll sich im Inlineframe ein neuer z.B. erscheinen.

Nun die Frage, ist das realisierbar als funktioniert das  Und wenn ja, WIE 

Wenn es nicht funktioniert, gibt es eine möglichkeit, ohne die Seite komplett neu machen zu müssen, es anders zu regeln ?

Wäre sehr dankbar wenn ihr mir helfen könntet.

Ach ja, noch ne kleine Frage, ich würde gern wissen, wie ich die breite des scrollbalkens verändern kann. Die farbe ist  kein problem aber ich krieg das mit der größe nicht hin.


DANKE im vorraus für euere POSTINGZ, würd mich freuen und bedanke mich im vorraus.


GREETZ


----------



## Xaicon (19. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von VLKN _
> *...Nun die Frage, ist das realisierbar als funktioniert das  Und wenn ja, WIE ...
> *


Dafür sind InlineFrames da ... 
Der Tag für das IFrame sieht etwa so aus:

```
<iframe src="home.html" width="90%" height="400" name="balbliblub">
</iframe>
```
Das ist nun ein Inlineframe namens _blabliblub_ mit einer Breite von 90% des Browserfensters und einer Höhe von 400 Pixel. Als Inhalt wird die home.html angezeigt.
Deine Buttons sehen dann in etwa so aus:

```
<a href="about.html" target="blabliblub"><img scr="Pfad/vom/Bild.Dateityp" border="0" width="x" height="x"></a>
```
Das ist nun ein Link der die Seite _about.html_ in dem Inlineframe _blabliblub_ öffnet.

zur anderen Frage:
Die Breite eines Scrollbalkens lässt sich, meines Wissens, nicht verändern nur die Farbe.

Ist Deine Frage hiermit beantwortet?

PS: kuck mal >>HIER<< vorbei... ist sehr hilfreich...

PS²: FrontPage ist BÄH


----------



## Tim C. (19. November 2003)

> PS: kuck mal >>HIER<< vorbei... ist sehr hilfreich...


Wer sich freut, dass er in Frontpage auch ohne den Editor Modus auskommt, der wird mit SelfHTML wenig bis gar nicht anfangen können (wollen) 

PS: Ups der Post ist ja OffTopic


----------



## Xaicon (19. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Tim Comanns _
> *Wer sich freut, dass er in Frontpage auch ohne den Editor Modus auskommt, der wird mit SelfHTML wenig bis gar nicht anfangen können (wollen)
> *


tja... leider  obwohl die Betonung eher auf "wollen" liegen müsste..


----------



## VLKN (19. November 2003)

*Hallo nochmal *

Nun, ich denke da hast du etwas falsch verstanden  
Das was du mir geschildert hast ist ja kein problem.

Problem ist dieses, ich seigs am besten mit Bild 








Also auf dem Bild sieht man die stelle der seite wo der Inlineframe sein soll. Das  sol die einzige stelle sein, die sich überhaupt verändert. Also eine index.html ( die HOME ) und der rest lauter Inlineframes die sich nicht in einem neuen Fenster öffnen sondern in dieser index.html ( Home) in diesem Frame. 

Greetz


----------



## VLKN (19. November 2003)

*....*

also praktisch so:

index.html ( Home ) -> iframe home.txt 

index.html ( Home ) -> klick auf ( ABOUT ) ->iframe about.txt

index.html ( Home ) -> klick auf ( Downloads ) -> iframe downloads.txt

index.html ( Home ) -> klick auf ( Stuff ) -> iframe Stuff.txt

index.html ( Home ) -> klick auf ( Contact ) -> iframe contact.txt

also ausgehende seite soll immer die index.html sein.Und auf buttonklick soll sich nur der inlineframe ändern in der index.html. 

GREETZ


----------



## Xaicon (19. November 2003)

Sorry wenn ich Dich das frage, aber hast Du eigendlich einen blassen Schimmer vom dem Code, den ich oben geschrieben habe? Das ist eine Erklährung wie man ein _IFRAME_ erstellt (was Du schon hast... nur noch mal zur Vollständigkeit), und wie man dieses anspricht.

Du machst eine Seite, welche das _IFRAME_ und die Links beinhaltet, wie es in Deiner Zeichung dargestellt ist. 

In diesem _IFRAME_ weden dann die gewünschten Seiten, je nach dem auf welchen Link man klickt, dargestellt. 
Ich versteh nicht ganz warum Du *.txt Dateien verwenden willst, da du in diesen "keinen" HTML-Syntax einbauen kannst. Es gibt Di möglichkeit *.txt Dateien über PHP einzulesen, aber da ist eine eigene HTML-Seite auch nicht mehr Umstand... 

Gehen wir mal davon aus die "Seiten" welche im _IFRAME_ dargestellt werden sollen sind *.html Dateien, und bestehen somit ausschliesslich aus dem Inhalt der in dem _IFRAME_ Angezeigt werden soll, inkl. Hintergrundbild/Farbe und Styleshheet-(Aufruf). Dann sieht das, nach dem Oben geschriebenen Code so aus:

index.html ( Home ) -> iframe home.html

index.html ( Home ) -> klick auf ( ABOUT ) ->iframe about.html

index.html ( Home ) -> klick auf ( Downloads ) -> iframe downloads.html

index.html ( Home ) -> klick auf ( Stuff ) -> iframe Stuff.html

index.html ( Home ) -> klick auf ( Contact ) -> iframe contact.html

Kuck mal auf http://www.xaicon.de , da habe ich ein _IFRAMEM_ für den Teil mit der Überschrift "content" verwendet. und schau dier ruhig die Quelltexte an.  

ggf, können wir das gerne heute über ICQ klären, dann "reden" wir vielleicht mal nicht aneinander vorbei.... 
Bei Bedarf PN mit ICQ-Nummer an mich....


----------



## VLKN (19. November 2003)

**

nochmals hallo,

ja wäre sinnvoll es heut abend über ICQ zu klären, da wir wirklich bissl aneinander vorbei quaseln 

Meine icq weiss ich net auswednid bin im geschäft net zu hause.

ich geb dir gerade meine email, kannst mir ja da deine icq schicken. 

volkan62@t-online.de 

bis heut abend... cya



GREETZ


----------



## Thomas Lindner (19. November 2003)

Nochmal zur genaueren Erläuterung:

IFrame (Code):


```
<iframe src="Quelldatei.htm"  name="Ansprechname">Browser kann keine Frames darstellen! </iframe>
```



"src => source > Quelle:

Gibt an welche Datei defaultmäßig in den Frame geladen wird, also beim erstzen Aufruf wird die angegebenen Datei geladen!

"Ansprechname":

Um den Frame ansprechen zu können bekommt er einen Namen, dieses dinet dem Zweck, später in Scripten, HTML, etc. ein Ziel und zwar als Ziel ( target) diesen Frame anzugeben.

Der Text sollte alles sagen, der Text wird für Browser angegeben, die keine Frames anzeigen können, hier sollte ein alternativer Link zu einer Seite in zum Beispel einem neuem Fenster angegeben werden.

Kommen wir zum Link, zu den Links:


```
<a href="datei.htm" "target="Ansprechname">Hier wird in den Frame ein neuer Inhalt eingelesen!</a>
```

*Also:* 

Man definiert im Link ein Ziel, das _target_, wohin der Link führen soll.
Standardmäßig wird im selben Fenster die Seite getauscht, also der aktuelle Inhalt durch den angegebenen Link ersetzt ( self, _top ).

Alternativen:

_blank => neues Fenster

oder eben als target/Ziel einen Vorhandenen Namen eines Frames oder InlineFrames (IFrame).
In Beispiel: Ansprechname!


----------



## Xaicon (19. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Thomas Lindner _
> *...IFrame (Code):
> 
> *
> ...


Den Teil versteh ich nicht ...  



> _Original geschrieben von VLKN_
> *...ich geb dir gerade meine email, kannst mir ja da deine icq schicken.
> 
> volkan62@t-online.de ...
> *


Ich bin auch grade auf Arbeit, und schick Dir dann, wenn ich Zuhause bin, die Nummer zu...


----------



## VLKN (19. November 2003)

**

Danke Thomas, ich habs verstanden und hört sich logisch an. Mal sehen ob das was ich verstanden habe ( oder mal wieder zurecht gedacht habe ) funtzt. Das heisst doch praktisch das ich in der index.html den code mit dem " Target " einbinde mit der dementsrechendenden / dazugehörigen *.html und er es bei Link klick öffnet. Mal sehen obs funtzt 

Xaicon: Frohes schaffen  bis heut abend dann...


Auf jedenfall THANKZ an beide schon im vorraus 

Grüssele


----------



## Thomas Lindner (19. November 2003)

@ xaicon:

Sory, mein Fehler, habs editiert - meine Finger waren wieder zu schnell!


----------



## Blade_Neo (19. November 2003)

Hi @ all..
gleich mal ne Frage: Kann man den Scroll-Balken auch weglassen? 
Hab hier im Forum gefragt wie man sowas realisieren kann.. php? naja iframe scheint mir wesentlich leichter zu sein.
Und wenn der Sroll-Balken sein muss (glaub ich eher nicht  wie kann man da die farbe änder?

MfG,
Blade_Neo


----------



## Xaicon (19. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Blade_Neo _
> *Hi @ all..
> gleich mal ne Frage: Kann man den Scroll-Balken auch weglassen?
> Hab hier im Forum gefragt wie man sowas realisieren kann.. php? naja iframe scheint mir wesentlich leichter zu sein.
> ...



Scrollbalken weg:

```
<iframe src="blabla" name="balbliblub" width="Breite" height="Höhe" scrolling="no"></iframe>
```

Schrollbalken in einer anderen Farbe: (muss in die zu ladende Seite eingfügt werden, nicht in die Seite mit dem<IFRAME>)

```
<style type="text/css">
body, {
  scrollbar-base-color:#8C8CC6;
  scrollbar-3dlight-color:#FFFFFF;
  scrollbar-arrow-color:#FFFFFF;
  scrollbar-darkshadow-color:#000000;
  scrollbar-face-color:#8C8CC6;
  scrollbar-highlight-color:#FFFFFF;
  scrollbar-shadow-color:#000000;
  scrollbar-track-color:#ACACE6;
}
</style>
```

PS: SuFU rockt


----------



## Thomas Lindner (19. November 2003)

(; @ Xaicon: wir sind quitt (schreibt man das so?): ich habe deinen Fehler im BB-Code einmal kurz übe*l* arbeitet!


----------



## Xaicon (19. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Thomas Lindner _
> *
> 
> (; @ Xaicon: wir sind quitt (schreibt man das so?): ich habe deinen Fehler im BB-Code einmal kurz übel arbeitet!  *


*GG* wollte es auch grade editieren..


----------



## w0mb4t (27. August 2005)

Hallo Jungs, ich hab da auch mal noch ne Frage zu den IFrames. 

betrifft folgende Seite: 
tuningfreunde-mannheim|dot|de|dot|vu 
(irgendwie kann ich den link nicht einfügen)


Ich habe hier ein Iframe, ind dem sämtliche andere Seiten geladen werden (spart mir die Ladezeit der Graphiken).

Bisher habe ich das IFrame mit einer statischen Größe von 2600 laufen, damit auch die längste Usersite angezeigt wird.  Dies sieht natürlich doof aus bei Seiten, die nicht so lang sind (alle seiten ausser die Members-Steckbriefe). 

Mit dem Befehl height="100%" kann ich den Frame ja so groß machen, bis er zum Bildschirmende kommt. Der Rest der Quelldatei wird dann aber nicht mehr angezeigt, was ja nicht sinn und zweck der Übung ist. Gibt es also eine Möglichkeit, den Frame ähnlich der height="100%" Anweisung, sich dynamisch der Größe der Quelldatei anpassen zu lassen? 

Wäre cool, wenn mich da einer aufklären könnte, mfG 

w0mb4t... 
webmaster der oben genannte Seite.


----------

